# New B



## mgrmax (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi gang,

Figured I would post a little info about me. I have been into Halloween for as long as I can remember. I really enjoy making props and what I lack in talent I make up for in passion LOL. I live in MI and my friend and I put a little haunt together in th backyard in each year for th TOTs. Here is a pic of the entrance I did a few years back










I look forward to exchanging info and learning new stuff. Thanks for reading.

Mike


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Mgrmax - Thats' a great entrance! Welcome to the most user-friendly forum around -


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Sweet work on that entrance! Hello and welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Mike. See you in chat like we agreed, lol.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice to meet ya....Hope to run into you some time.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the gang. :devil:


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome mgrmax.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


How in the heck do you store that thing. By my estimation, it must be 14' to 16' high.


----------



## mgrmax (Nov 22, 2006)

slimy said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> How in the heck do you store that thing. By my estimation, it must be 14' to 16' high.


LOLOLOLOL. Actually, it was made for kids so the entrance is about 4' high. The whole thing is maybe 9' tall and was sent to pasture this year. We are trying to come up with a new facade for next year.

Thanks for all the welcomes!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome :devil:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the dark side.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to our forum mgrmax! Would like to see other pics. The entrance is cool.


----------



## mgrmax (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks for the welcomes! I realize that these are not up to the caliber of most on this forum but here are a couple more of the progress shots.



















Thanks for looking....


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Hell O & Welcome Your Going To Love It Here


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

mgrmax said:


> Thanks for the welcomes! I realize that these are not up to the caliber of most on this forum but here are a couple more of the progress shots...


You're selling yourself short mgrmax. Those are great!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome and Howdy
Love the Saloon,can I have one for my backyard ?


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome! :> BTW---- LOVE your work! your gonna fit in well here! Can't wait to see more of your props!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Great pics and welcome aboard!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## mgrmax (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks for the welcomes and kind comments!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Welcome aboard. I love the pirate ship and saloon - great work! I just joined myself a little while ago but the forum is a really great resource as you'll find out.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

ScareFX said:


> You're selling yourself short mgrmax. Those are great!


I agree completely, you do very nice work mgrmax...welcome!


----------

